# ASUS Pro WS X570-ACE



## Giux-900 (Aug 25, 2019)

Still going around to find what can be the best x570 option for me. Some point i'm interest to have:

- I don't care about rgb.
- I need a perfectly stable and reliable system (cannot bother with anomalies, whea errors, bsod, fake boots etc).
- I don't care about overclocking, i just keep the platform for future upgrades, so hopefully ryzen4000 and 16cores.
- I already have 32GB ram wich match the qvl list.
- I like special features like Realtek 8117 and hardware remote access.
- I also like solid vrm section and cooling.

Is workstation oriented, so i hope bios and quality control on this one will be better than gaming mb. Any ideas and opinions ?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 25, 2019)

The ASUS Pro WS X570-Ace Review: x8x8x8 with No RGB
					






					www.anandtech.com


----------



## Giux-900 (Aug 25, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> The ASUS Pro WS X570-Ace Review: x8x8x8 with No RGB
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes, is nice review i read it some days ago.
So few owners for this mainboard, looking for direct opinions and feedbacks (also).
What do you this about this ws asus ?


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 25, 2019)

That VRM heatsink on the ACE is nothing to brage about because it tried to look like a server heatsink but it's not and there are better VRM heatsinks out there.

@Giux-900 unless you need ECC memory I would there are better choses out there if you can live without the Realtek 8117 lan.

Buildzoid from Actually Hardcore Overclocking talks about it here:









Plus keep in-mind the last PCI-E x8 4.0 is kinda fake because it uses a wierd mix of x4 from the chipset and sata ports that why the ACE board only got 4xSATA ports.

One last thing the VRM is solid but the cooler is nah betters are out there.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 25, 2019)

It's a motherboard...

It's not as if it's all that different from the other X570, save no RGB, a x8 slot, a U.2 port you will most likely never use and "only" four SATA ports. It has a half decent chipset heatsink.
Nothing much else to it.



puma99dk| said:


> Plus keep in-mind the last PCI-E x8 4.0 is kinda fake because it uses a wierd mix of x4 from the chipset and sata ports that why the ACE board only got 4xSATA ports.



Dude, no need to make up BS just because you don't understand how modern chipsets works.
If you actually look, the chipset only has four native SATA ports, the other two ar part of the flexible I/O, much like what Intel has done for a few chipset generations now.
Also, if you look even closer, you'll see that AMD supports up to eight lanes as a single interface from the chipset, so your "fake" lanes, are not part of the shared lanes.






If you look at Asus' board diagram, you'll see how things are configured.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 25, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Dude, no need to make up BS just because you don't understand how modern chipsets works.
> If you actually look, the chipset only has four native SATA ports, the other two ar part of the flexible I/O, much like what Intel has done for a few chipset generations now.
> Also, if you look even closer, you'll see that AMD supports up to eight lanes as a single interface from the chipset, so your "fake" lanes, are not part of the shared lanes.



I am not gonna go into a fight just saying if it where a true x8 x8 x8 we would see more motherboard vendors do this but we don't the buttom slot is usually just a x4  so it's head scratcher this one.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 25, 2019)

puma99dk| said:


> I am not gonna go into a fight just saying if it where a true x8 x8 x8 we would see more motherboard vendors do this but we don't the buttom slot is usually just a x4  so it's head scratcher this one.


It's not on this board. You need to put on your glasses...
It's a true x8 slot with full PCIe 4.0 bandwidth.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 25, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> It's not on this board. You need to put on your glasses...
> It's a true x8 slot with full PCIe 4.0 bandwidth.



Then Asus should state that better because AsRock do that on their X570 Creator and I quote:
Slots
*AMD Ryzen series CPUs (Matisse)*
- 3 x PCI Express 4.0 x16 Slots (PCIE1/PCIE4/PCIE6: single at x16 (PCIE1); dual at x8 (PCIE1) / x8 (PCIE4); triple at x8 (PCIE1) / x8 (PCIE4) / x4 (PCIE6))*

*The PCIe bandwidth is dependent on the CPU installed.
Supports NVMe SSD as boot disks


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 25, 2019)

Again, I think you need to put on your reading glasses...
Underline by me.

*3rd Gen AMD Ryzen™ Processors*
2 x PCIe 4.0 x16 (x16 or dual x8) 
*2nd Gen AMD Ryzen™ Processors*
2 x PCIe 3.0 x16 (x16 or dual x8) 
*2nd and 1st Gen AMD Ryzen™ with Radeon™ Vega Graphics Processors*
1 x PCIe 3.0 x16 (x8 mode) 
*AMD X570 chipset*
1 x PCIe 4.0 x16 (x8 mode) 
1 x PCIe 4.0 x1 









						Pro WS X570-ACE｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
					

ASUS Workstation motherboards are designed for professionals in AI training, deep learning, animation, or 3D rendering. Featuring expandable graphics, storage, impressive connectivity and reliability, Pro Workstation motherboards are the ideal solution for creative professionals and IT...




					www.asus.com


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 25, 2019)

@TheLostSwede problem is Asus doesn't wrote it depends on the CPU and AsRock does that makes it easier for the customer to see.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 25, 2019)

puma99dk| said:


> @TheLostSwede problem is Asus doesn't wrote it depends on the CPU and AsRock does that makes it easier for the customer to see.


But it doesn't...
The third x8 slot is still connected to the chipset, so it doesn't matter what CPU you use.
However, you do have a bottleneck between the chipset and CPU, as that's only a total of four lanes.
I simply don't understand why you're arguing about this instead of looking at the facts.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 25, 2019)

I am not arguing just want to make sure that a buyer of the ACE board knows what he is getting into and no go like oh cool really x8 x8 x8 PCI-E 4.0 and later finds out what you said "However, you do have a bottleneck between the chipset and CPU, as that's only a total of four lanes."

What I only mean is if it was a "Real" or "True" x8 lanes all the way to the CPU we would see more boards with this and it wouldn't depend on the CPU.


----------



## Assimilator (Aug 25, 2019)

This board is massively overpriced for the features it lacks.

Unrelated, I've just realised that the X570 block diagram makes no f'n sense. You can have 4x SATA3, which at 6Gb/s per port is a total of 24Gb/s - or you can have 4x PCIe 4.0 at 16Gb/s per lane for a total of 64Gb/s... in other words you *should* be able to have 8x SATA3, not 4, and still have bandwidth to spare.

Also good job AMD for writing 1x4 PCIe 4.0 twice, instead of 1x4 and 4x1.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 25, 2019)

You mean Asus


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 25, 2019)

Assimilator said:


> This board is massively overpriced for the features it lacks.
> 
> Unrelated, I've just realised that the X570 block diagram makes no f'n sense. You can have 4x SATA3, which at 6Gb/s per port is a total of 24Gb/s - or you can have 4x PCIe 4.0 at 16Gb/s per lane for a total of 64Gb/s... in other words you *should* be able to have 8x SATA3, not 4, and still have bandwidth to spare.
> 
> Also good job AMD for writing 1x4 PCIe 4.0 twice, instead of 1x4 and 4x1.


Intel does exactly the same, it's not about bandwidth per interface, but rather about how many interfaces. Intel actually has an even more complex mix of interfaces.


----------

